# Where to buy a divider???



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

Anyone know where i can buy a divider or order one online? Making one out of an eggcrate would be my last resort.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

You can order on from this guy [email protected]

He is big in cichlids and makes nice eggcrate based dividers


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

hemptation88 said:


> Anyone know where i can buy a divider or order one online? Making one out of an eggcrate would be my last resort.


Have you ordered from him before.. doesnt seem very reliable cuz i have no idea who this guys is.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can get one at Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i got a divider from petco and my rhom still managed to get by it and almost kill my flowerhorn


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Better use eggcrate.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Better use eggcrate.


go to the lighting section in home deopt


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> Better use eggcrate.


go to the lighting section in home deopt
[/quote]
x3


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i would go to a glass expert. make them cut it in the size u need and with some holes.
im whaiting for one at the moment ( secret experiment ) think it will look real good.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Haven't ordered from him, but know some people personally who have dealt with him. He's on the up and up.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

I normally make mine out of polarised/tinted/mirrored or clouded plasticard perspex plastic. Works a treat and is very easy to use/work with (cutting down to size and making holes). Give it a go if your a DIY man...


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

Where would i get this plastic at and how does it stay up? would you hafta make a base or get suction cups?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i have made 3 outa 1/8" lexan, or plexi glass... the petsmart ones deteriorate eventually and any fish will swim right through... have it cut to size at a plastic place and drill some holes... easy as that....i even sanded mine so the fish cant see str8 through.... cost 10$ for all 3 of mine and heres a pic you can kinda see before i sanded it...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Mojo is the real deal. Quality guy with great fish, he's the kind of guy that would drive 100's of miles to return money that he owes to you. Deal with him with confidence.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

just make sure there is adequate fitration on both sides of the divider


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

what i still dont understand is if i make one from plexi, hows it gonna stay up... yeh i looked at teh one from petco n petsmart, its not sturdy at all and its lik mesh..


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is mine

I bury the bottom in gravel, and stack large rocks up against it on both sides. At the top I use suction cups on the glass on both sides. Mine is cut from plexi glass found in the garbage. It fits a 29 or a 55. If I were to build a new one, I'd buy a sheet of eggcrate at Lowe's and cut to fit.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

got mine yesterday. to tall and at a price of 100usd









looks sweet though


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Corey- that must be gold plated? $100? Gotta see a pic, must be gold plated.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> Corey- that must be gold plated? $100? Gotta see a pic, must be gold plated.


lol 8 mm thick glass with 5, 3 cm holes. pics will come.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Plexi glass is the way to go ...

View attachment 127953


View attachment 127954


View attachment 127955


This was in a 90gal tank seperating a S.Altuvei and a S.Brantii, I had it so it was held in by the center brace and just wide enough that it would be a tight fit without having to use suction cups or rocks to hold it. I never had any problems with the two P's getting at each other.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

mike123 said:


> i got a divider from petco and my rhom still managed to get by it and almost kill my flowerhorn


o? with the way some people talk in the other parts of this forum, they make it seem as if ur flowerhorn would have ripped thru the divider to get at the rhom...cause u know,,, piranhas arnt killers....lol

but yea, dividers should be tied down or held with heavy duty suction cups.....


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

hemptation88 said:


> Anyone know where i can buy a divider or order one online? Making one out of an eggcrate would be my last resort.


aquariumguys.com


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

i checkd aquariumguys n they only got small diveders not for a 55.. so im going to get this eggcrate thing done cuz it just seems the easiest i hope benjamin bros has them

also where can i get suction cups so i can hold up the top or do i even need that?



C0Rey said:


> Corey- that must be gold plated? $100? Gotta see a pic, must be gold plated.


lol 8 mm thick glass with 5, 3 cm holes. pics will come.:laugh:
[/quote]

damn i would never imagine payin $100 for a divider.. what size tank is for?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ive only seen dividers at stores for up to 55gal so i had to make one from eggcrate
i got lucky with it becaue you can only cut it a cube off at a time you cant do half a cube or some will be snapping


----------

